# 3d Heroes?



## JPhipps (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm just curious to see who everyone looked up to in the 3d world of archery as kind of their idol or hero? I can remember my dad taking me to shoots at an early age, and all everyone was talking about was Randy Chappell. This was in the 90s but Ive always kind of looked at him like a "legend" in my archery world. Who was everyone else's?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Shannon Caudle is the first that comes to mind.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

I had a crush on Sherry Barnes back in the day!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Had a crush on kim kerns


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Randy Ulmer


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

Burley hall, Randy Ulmer, Frank pearson .


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

Wayne Nobles, Scott Schultz, Randy Ulmer, Burley Hall, Jackie Caudle. They were all top shooters when I began competing in 3D. Always enjoyed reading about their shooting and the equipment they used. I got to talk to Scott Schultz a lot and he was a wealth of knowledge. But I think Randy Ulmer has to be one of the most analytical shooters ever.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

My oldest likes to watch Levi, Jeff Hopkins, but now he want to watch Jacob and Ty cause they are closer in age to him.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Sagecreek lain:


Yeah, I remember seeing Randy and Sonny Chappel in Robby's. That was pretty cool. Randy Hendrix from watching Buck Masters.


----------



## JPhipps (Apr 18, 2012)

I guess the guys I look up to the most now would either be Levi Morgan or Nathan Brooks. Luckily we have BowJunky now and I can watch these guys more often.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Burley Hall and Ulmer


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

My Hero's are Mike & Susan Davis, terriffic shooters and very humble as well. Susan and Mike are great coaches and have helped me a lot over the years.
We're all getting older and they have had some health issues in the past years but, they still are great embassadors for the sport. 

They always help out in the shop when they are here. 
Love them both!!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't think I gave them Hero status, but lots of respect. Randy Ulmer, Jeff Hopkins, Jack Wallace, Jackie Caudle, Ginger Moorehead.
Of course, when growing up in my early teens, we had American Sportsman and Fred Bear was the man.


----------



## dustinC (Feb 5, 2013)

Burley Hall and Dick Forte


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

All of em. I have never been the type to be a fan of one or two no matter if we are talking Football, Nascar, Baseball. I just enjoy the sport overall. I get the biggest kick when an underdog comes forth and slays the giants. I guess Im a fan of the up an comer / risk takers. Like the ASA 2011 Classic.


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

When I was young I shot at Larry Davis's shop. That guy was a heck of a shot


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Without a question, Dr. Randy Ulmer. Getting to watch him in a shoot off at the Indoor Nationals was the highlight of my year.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Nov 17, 2009)

3D archery is my life its my passion and they are plenty that i admire such as levi, Jacob etc. but the only competive 3D archer i look up to well thats easy my Son Chase. A 14 yr old as mature as a 30 yr old. Even though he has yet to shoot my scores yet his abilitys far out weigh my own. always a smile after ever shot and is cool as ice on the course...yeah hes my 3D hero


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

I've only been doing this stuff for about 5 years, and obviously levi is a very talented archer, but I would say I look up to Nathan Brooks or Dan McCarthy the most. But in the pro class, they are ALL awesome and great shooters. It's a flip of a quarter who will win.


----------



## ctaylor (Jan 21, 2006)

I can remember watching Randy Ulmer, David Stepp, Shanom Caudle, Johny Heath, Allen Conners and others in the shoot offs in the 90's those guys could shoot. Also remember when David Stepp lost the classic to Shannon Caudle and the shooter of the year to Allen Conners in a shoot off.


----------



## P'town Shooter (Dec 30, 2012)

Burley Hall and most of the other Pro`s back in the early 90`s come to mind. They all shot great.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

tmorelli said:


> Shannon Caudle is the first that comes to mind.


There is no telling what Shannon would have accomplished if he would have continued in archery. 

Larry Weir was awesome as well.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Tallcatt said:


> There is no telling what Shannon would have accomplished if he would have continued in archery.


There's no telling what he's accomplished by leaving it too :wink:


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

tmorelli said:


> There's no telling what he's accomplished by leaving it too :wink:


So very true. I attended a prayer service that Shannon preached at Jackie's deer hunt in Alabama. He is a great preacher. I know he has touched a lot of lives.


----------



## bonecollector76 (Apr 23, 2005)

Burley Hall, Randy Ulmer, and Randy Chappell. Shot with Chappell when he shot the first perfect score in IBO history at Bedford In. Amazing archer.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

tmorelli said:


> There's no telling what he's accomplished by leaving it too :wink:


Please explain


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Shannon left archery because he had the calling to serve God. His ministry has touched many lives.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Tallcatt said:


> So very true. I attended a prayer service that Shannon preached at Jackie's deer hunt in Alabama. He is a great preacher. I know he has touched a lot of lives.





Babyk said:


> Please explain


See above.



3rdplace said:


> Shannon left archery because he had the calling to serve God. His ministry has touched many lives.


This ^


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Man thats awesome to walk away from a sport your on top of to do the duty God has called you to do......great job by him!!!!


----------



## ThomasBisbee (Dec 23, 2012)

Being 14 some of my "idols" are Levi, Chance, and Dan.


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

Many of the pros i look up to. levi, chance, McCarthy, jeff. But, in two weeks I get to shoot with the Hood and Johnny Heath. I'm so looking forward to it. I hope I can pick up some pointers. But, most of all. I know I will have a fun and good time with these two!!!!!


----------



## scotts98rt (Nov 1, 2009)

bonecollector76 said:


> Burley Hall, Randy Ulmer, and Randy Chappell. Shot with Chappell when he shot the first perfect score in IBO history at Bedford In. Amazing archer.


I was in the group behiend you and it was impressive to watch. And all the pro's i shot with and spent time with were some of the nicest, most unassuming people i have ever met.


----------

